# Onkyo TX-SR607 HDCP



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

My home theater construction is nearing the end finally! I hooked up the projector to finalize the screen location on the wall. Yes I know that was a mistake cause all I want to do is watch movies....which is what I may have been doing.


Anyways I attempted to watch a blu ray disc from my collection to see how good the projector (HD20 had it for a while just hooked up) looks and my Onkyo TX-SR607 does not like blu ray discs. My Sharp Aquas blu ray player will not send a picture through my receiver. I have also tried playing the blu ray from my computer and the screen blinks every few seconds when ever I am playing a blu ray disc. This has lead me to believe the Onkyo receiver is the problem....everything works fine from my computer or blu ray player on all my other TVs through my HDMI switch.

I have found a software "work around" to strip HDCP when using my computer but I would really like to use my blu ray player to watch movies I bought on the projector I bought with some sound!

I realize I could run component from the blu ray player to the receiver but that just seems silly since my receiver has a large number of unused HDMI inputs...are there any possible solutions to use my blu ray player, receiver and projector to watch my blu ray collection? I can't believe I am even asking this question.....guess other "sources" of HD media may really be the only choice if I want to actually watch something...stupid HDCP!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

607 should be fully HDCP compliant. Try a different HDMI cable.


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

Yes but everything works until I run through the receiver.....


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Well, you're using one more cable when you insert the AVR into the mix, correct? Have you tried that cable alone to make sure it works? Also, is the Onkyo set to output a resolution that your TV can support? I hate HDCP as much as the next person, but I don't think it sounds like HDCP in this case.


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I have not tried replacing the short 3ft cable going to the AVR. The thing I don't understand is I can use my computer just fine, but the second I start to play a blu ray disc the screen blinks, I kill the blu ray from playing everything is back to normal. If is disable HDCP from the computer blu rays play just fine. I don't know how to disable HDCP from the stand alone blu ray player if that is even possible...did not know if there was some work around.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

IIRC, the HDCP handshake is "different" or "vastly simplified" when simply going from a source to a display, and becomes vastly more complicated when inserting another device in the middle. 

How long is the cable from the Onkyo to the HD20?


----------



## sagerion (Jan 22, 2010)

I have a 25ft cable running from the AVR to the projector.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

You won't be able to disable the HDCP from the BDP, I think. 
A few things to try: 
1. If you can, try a shorter length between the Onkyo and the HD20.
2. Try powering up the equipment in different sequences.


----------



## RollsRoyce (Apr 20, 2006)

Are you running the computer through the AVR to get video? If you aren't, try pressing the "Setup" button on the AVR's remote and see if the projector displays the setup GUI. If it doesn't, you probably need to turn HDMI Monitor ON in the receiver. Another thing to check is what resolution both the projector and BD player are set for. It's a remote possibility that the HD20 is somehow set to a resolution the BD player can't produce. You said yourself that you've used a computer to send video to the projector and if the projector sets itself to use the last resolution it received, it might be one the BDP can't do. If you have a good HDMI connection between the AVR and HD20, hook a composite video cable between the BDP and the AVR's AUX input with an HDMI cable also connected between them. You can then switch to the receiver's AUX input and see what resolution the BDP is trying to output over HDMI by going into the BDP's setup. This may need to be manually set if it's in AUTO. This is a step I have to do all the time as my display won't accept 1080p but the HDMI>RGB converter box I use will, so I have to manually set the BDP to from AUTO to 1080i after every firmware update or reset.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

I agree try a different cable and make sure the Onkyo is set to "Through" for HDMI.


----------



## Osage_Winter (Apr 8, 2010)

recruit said:


> I agree try a different cable and make sure the Onkyo is set to "Through" for HDMI.


I know on my 605, there is no "Through" setting to "tell" the receiver to pass video through to a display -- the Edge processor in the 600 series automatically sends whatever it gets through HDMI IN to the HDMI OUT. This must be how the 607 works as well. The only thing I can think of is he should check that HDMI MONITOR is set to YES in the SETUP menu. 

Or, it could be a defective HDMI cable, as has been suggested.


----------

